# First trip to Burghley, coming from U.S.... I have questions!



## Wassail (16 August 2011)

I have a few questions about Burghley if I can get some guidance it would be much appreciated.  

The horse inspections -are they open to the public? If they are, where are they held?  

I was thinking about renting an electric scooter for my dad who is in his 70's.  We haven't made a reservation but I see on the vendor's website that they are still available.  I may just wing it and hope that they're not all reserved on Saturday.  But my question is, where are they allowed to go?  At Rolex the shuttles took you on an abbreviated loop which was still really helpful for him given the size of the course.  

The course walks - we would LOVE to do the one with Lucinda Green on Wednesday.  Do they restrict the size of the group or is it a mob scene?  We didn't make advance reservations - are we out of luck? 

We're arriving on August 29 so we have some time to sight-see.  Any not-to-be missed locations around Stamford?  And we would love to dash into London for a day and do a package tour to see the highlights.  Any advice on the best way to do this? We did rent a car so I thought we'd drive in, stash it somewhere and hop a tour bus.  Bad idea?

Any tips for first-timers are welcome!

We're staying in Ryhall which looks to be a very easy distance from the Burghley estate.  Yay.


----------



## icestationzebra (16 August 2011)

I'm sure you will enjoy Burghley!  let's hope the weather stays fair for us.  Would be good to hear from you as to what you thought when your visit is over 

If you think you need a mobility scooter on the Saturday then I urge you to book it in advance.  I needed one a few years ago (leg in plaster) and they were fully booked even a few days before - they are an absolute godsend and can go everywhere that the general public can go - i.e all round the course (staying behind the ropes obviously).  They also have useful baskets on the front for filling with your shopping!

Not sure about the Lucinda coursewalk - I had heard that she'd had a fall at Hartpury last weekend and was in hospital but I don't know how serious that is.  She is a legend though and I'm sure she will be at Burghley if at all possible - so worth doing.

Go to London - get the train from Peterborough - takes 45 mins.  If you hire a car leave it at Peterborough station don't drive into London   Oh and take your Dad to lunch at The George in Stamford - it's lovely and very 'English' 

Hope you enjoy your trip!


----------



## meardsall_millie (16 August 2011)

Echo all that isz has said and just to add - the horse inspections are open to the public.  They are held in the main arena on Wednesday afternoon (usually starts about 4pm) and on Sunday morning (usually about 8.30-9.00am).

Have a great time


----------



## flashmans (16 August 2011)

Horse inspections take place in the main arena and they are open to the public.
First inspection is on Wednesday at 4pm and the final inspection is on Sunday at 9am, although I imagine you need to have grandstand tickets for the Sunday to see that one.

Mobility scooters are sold out for the XC day, and you are meant to advance book, this may be difficult for you as it has to be done by post. I think the scooters will be able to go anywhere (depending on ground conditions!)

I'm not too sure about the course walks, the Burghley website says that you hae to advance book, so you may have unfortunately missed out. Hopefully someone else can help you out with that one, or maybe contact Burghley through the website.

Also not sure about what to see in Stamford, I know that the town centre is gorgeous! So definitely take a wander round there. Maybe you could have a look round Burghley house?
No idea about London I'm afraid!


Hope this has helped a tiny bit!
And enjoy Burghley, you'll have a brilliant time!


----------



## Heidi1 (16 August 2011)

I too echo ISZ and M_M, I also recommend you book a mobility scooter sooner rather than later as they do get book up.

Have a great time and yes let us know what you think....


----------



## Wassail (16 August 2011)

Wow, you all are wonderful!

After reading your advice re: the scooters I just sent a groveling email to the vendor to see if they could pretty-please add one more.  I didn't realize the scooters could go almost everywhere or I'd have booked one long ago.  Dagnabbit! 

Lucinda Green - I rode with her years ago in a clinic.  She was ah-mazing.  And last year I was outriding at Fair Hill*** on my horse who lost his left eye.. she came over to chat and had all sorts of questions about his abilities.  She took such an interest!  I was gobsmacked.  Anyway, I thought I read on the website that you could sign up the day-off. I'll go back and read that bit again.  

Great idea on taking the train into London - will do.  And lunch at the George - consider it done!


----------



## Rosiefan (16 August 2011)

I hope you have a wonderful time and yes please, we'd love to hear what you thought when you get back home .


----------



## PolarSkye (16 August 2011)

You've had some great advice already - just some few things to add.

Driving into London - DON'T - not only will you have the hassle of the byzantine road layouts and congestion charges (basically an emissions tax), but you'll also have to deal with all the roadworks as London gets itself ready for next summer.  Take the train from Peterborough to King's Cross and then either travel by underground, bus or cab.  Also, book your open-topped bus ride now - the lines will be horrendous as it's the height of the tourist season.

Lunch/dinner at The George in Stamford - not sure if you can, but book.  It's not a huge place and thousands (no exaggeration) descend on Stamford for Burghley.  

Plan on getting to the grounds early on cross country day (and by early I mean when it opens) - the roads around Burghley are not large (often country lanes) and the traffic is very heavy and slow.  If you time it right, you'll get a decent place to park and can then snaffle a bacon sandwich (British bacon is so different from American bacon and makes a fab sandwich) and mooch around the shops as they open (or watch the vet inspection - but you'll need to be early for that too - it's generally standing room only especially on Sunday).

If you do manage to get a scooter for your Dad, don't be afraid to get out on the course - there are licensed bars, food stalls and toilets stationed at strategic points so you really can spend all day out there watching the action.  In addition, there are a couple of points on the course where you can see several jumps at once - most notably by the sunken road - ideal if your Dad gets a little tired and you want to hang for a bit.  

Oh and enjoy!  

P

P.S.  As a transplated American (sort of) myself, I'm keen to hear how you think it compares with Kentucky . . . and here are a couple of pics from the last time we went .

Burghley House:












William Fox-Pitt on Tamarillo (winners - he's won both times we've been so I'm hoping we'll be a lucky charm again this year!):












Andrew Nicholson going across country:


----------



## mtj (16 August 2011)

Echo getting the train to London advice.

The George at Stamford does allow non residents to dine.  Reservation recommended.

If you would like more "history" after Stamford, Cambridge and Warwick Castle are both easy drives from Stamford.


----------



## Wassail (16 August 2011)

Train it is!  I hadn't thought about booking the bus tour now so great suggestion.

Will contact the George straight away - it sounds divine.  

It looks like the mantra for the entire event is "go early."  So noted.  My non-horsey husband and mom will be delighted when I boot them out of bed at the crack of dawn.  

I'm stoked the horse inspections are public.  

We will love the more historic sights so we'll add Cambridge and Warwick Castle to the 'must do' list.  Thank you.  

Thrilled to hear there is food and toilets along the course. At Rolex you had to leave the course if you wanted to eat anything.  

Getting increasingly bummed about the scooters and that I didn't book one when I had the chance.  Shoot! My dad is a real sport but I'd like to maximize his comfort if possible.  I will see if I can persuade the vendor.  Ugh. 

PolarSkye those pictures are getting me juiced! I watched CMP's online course walk yesterday - the course looks technical and huge.  I canNOT believe Cottesmore Leap!  No seriously, my brain simply shut down.  

I will absolutely check back in when we're home with a report but I can already tell it will be fabulous.


----------



## PolarSkye (16 August 2011)

I had a thought re your Dad . . . see if you can get hold of a shooting stick - that way he can "sit" at regular intervals and you guys don't have something cumbersome to carry.

Basically you spike it into the ground, open the "seat" end and sort of prop your rear end up.  Failing that you could try a portable folding seat.

http://www.gamebird.co.uk/acatalog/Conventional_Shooting_Sticks.html

http://www.gamebird.co.uk/acatalog/Folding_Seats.html

Not sure how infirm your Dad is, but these may help . . . 

P


----------



## Wassail (16 August 2011)

Oh, fabulous idea!  Geez, why didn't I think of that?

We also got a membership package, mainly for the advantage of the forward car park.  

I emailed the The George to see about reservations.  It looks like coat and tie for gentlemen at dinner?  

P.S. Have to admit I'm getting curious about those bacon sandwiches.


----------



## teapot (16 August 2011)

It's probably a very long shot but these guys are in the centre of Stamford http://www.stamfordmobilityscooters.co.uk/index.html

Might be worth an email to ask/beg/borrow/plead whether they'd allow you to hire one (maybe one of their demonstrators) for the day


----------



## Wassail (16 August 2011)

Thank you Teapot.  I was just about to send off an email to them but... I don't think we can get one of them in our smallish rental car with four adults.  And now I'm having a visual of my dad toodling down the road in a scooter with all the cars and causing all kinds of traffic snarls.  

Where is everyone seeing that the scooters are booked for xc day?  Not that I don't believe you!  But clearly I'm missing it.


----------



## Herts05 (16 August 2011)

In addition to all the great suggestions here I would add:
If you get to Burghley by 8am (and you want a change from breakfast in your hotel), then head to the Members enclosure as its open to all for Breakfast. You get a great view of the house (providing it isn't shrouded by early morning mist) - they also have "proper" loos.

If you can't get in at the George, try the Olive Branch in Clipsham. Not too far away and its a fabulous country pub which serves amazing food. 

Another lovely place to visit is Oakham - again not too far to drive and a lovely market town with great and quirky shops and restaurants.

Don't forget Rutland Water which has beautiful walks and f the weather is good you will be spoiled for good scenery

Echo the advice around not driving into London, trains are so much quicker and more comfortable. 

Have a lovely time, I've been going for years and for many people here in the UK it really is an annual pilgrimage )


----------



## whatawizard (16 August 2011)

Highly recommend early morning breakfast in the members area especially cross country day, its also a great place for tea in the afternoons or a drop of something a tad stronger, good for lunches too! They have Tv's with live action in there too. Cambridge is well worth a visit, steeped in history and very easy to get around, there is a park and ride scheme which is well worth using and drops you right into the centre. London, definitely take the train then hop on the tourist open topped bus, you will get to all the main sites, book in advance.
At Burghley there are also events going on in ring two, Thursday is pony club show jumping, Friday its the Burghley young event horse classes see if you can spot a future champion, then Sunday various different classes. During Saturday you can sit in the grandstand and watch the big screen action around the course and see live action in the arena. Have fun.


----------



## TarrSteps (16 August 2011)

Wassail said:



			P.S. Have to admit I'm getting curious about those bacon sandwiches.
		
Click to expand...

It's what you would call back bacon (or possibly Canadian bacon) on a bun.  Pretty boring if you ask me (I'm a bacon, egg and cheese girl myself) but they're obsessed with it here.


----------



## cheeseandhorses:) (16 August 2011)

don't forget lots of money and a very large empty suitcase  your'll find things that you have to have that you will never use...... - we always come back with a car full , and i second the olive branch super duper


----------



## flashmans (16 August 2011)

http://www.eventmobility.org.uk/scooters.php?offSet=20

This is where it says scooters are fully booked for the 3rd.


----------



## Wassail (16 August 2011)

Damn US companies and their stingy vacation policies - clearly we need to stay another full week.

I'm soaking all this advice up!  I think we'll need to have several lovely meals so the Olive Branch must be tried too.  

TarrSteps I love me an egg sandwich, I assumed the bacon sandwich had egg and cheese with it but now I realize that was a silly assumption.  Really, just bacon and bread?  Well, I'll give it a go anyway.   When in Rome!

And tea, of course we must have tea!  We'll be in England afterall and tea is not a concept that has caught fire in the U.S.  

Cheeseandhorses - I am not a big shopper, not at all actually but even I was tempted by the shopping vendor list on the website.  Some realllllly yummy stuff.  It's only money, right?

My husband is a serious biker and found a high end bike shop nearby so he is hoping to rent a bike and do some training rides while we're there.  Probably an excuse to get away from our incessant horse-chatter.  Can't blame the poor man. 

The more y'all contribute with your wonderful suggestions the less able my mind is able to focus on work.  Sigh.  You're so lucky to live in a country that has such a grand tradition of equestrian sport.  In the US if you say that you ride you usually get a blank stare.


----------



## TarrSteps (16 August 2011)

Wassail said:



			TarrSteps I love me an egg sandwich, I assumed the bacon sandwich had egg and cheese with it but now I realize that was a silly assumption.  Really, just bacon and bread?  Well, I'll give it a go anyway.   When in Rome!
		
Click to expand...

Yup, bacon, bread and usually ketchup.  Tbf, lots of places will make you a bacon, egg and cheese if they have the fixings but they'll look at you funny.




			And tea, of course we must have tea!  We'll be in England afterall and tea is not a concept that has caught fire in the U.S.
		
Click to expand...

Just don't ask for "hot tea", then they really will look at you funny.  (Don't do that in Canada, either - it's a totally American concept to have iced tea as the default tea setting.)  But I would highly recommend a "cream tea", where the actual tea is by far the least exciting bit.





			You're so lucky to live in a country that has such a grand tradition of equestrian sport.
		
Click to expand...

Well, it's going to look that way at Burghley.


----------



## kerilli (16 August 2011)

oodles of great advice already. all i'd add is: get Member's passes if you haven't already (the deadline has passed but if you ask nicely and explain that you're from the U.S. they may be kind and make an exception!) The pass allows you to park much closer to the tradestands, arena, etc.
if you want to watch the SJ you need to book stadium tickets. you can watch for free from the stands without seats (standing room only) but that might be a bit much for your dad? you can get into certain stands for the Dr and XC with member's tickets. there's always a xc combination fence in the main arena and a huge tv screen showing some of the other action so it's a great place to sit for a while and avoid the huge crowds imho. Saturday is BUSY!
most of the eateries are in a big U shape on the hill below the tradestands and arena, there's a huge screen there too so you can sit in the sunshine (hopefully) and watch the action. there's a few xc fences just below that area too, fences 5-7 ish usually (Discovery Valley i think it was called for the last couple of times.)
The atmosphere at Burghley is amazing, I have been lucky enough to be behind the scenes a bit here and there and the riders say that it has a more 'end of term' feel than Badminton. This year's is going to be particularly awesome though because of huge foreign contingent because of London 2012. I can't wait, it's going to be fantastic.   
actually, we really do need to organise a bit of a HHO meet-up maybe...


----------



## zxp (16 August 2011)

Ooooh, I'm all over this like ketchup on a bacon butty 

Burghley is amazing. Are you coming over specifically for the event or for other reasons too? It is well worth it whatever! 

Everyone has covered the main points - the members badge is a definate plus (the loos are much better!) and I can really recommend the dressage seats with the headsets as the commentary is informative and frequently hysterically funny! 

It is also worth checking out the young event horse classes in the other ring on the Friday. 

With respect to toher things to do whilst you're here - I may be a bit biased because I live pretty close - but Cambridge is well worth a visit. It is truely beautiful and you can go punting on the Cam which is delightful. 

Enjoy 

P.s Bacon and Egg and CHEESE?!?!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (16 August 2011)

Agree with lots of what has already been said

I live in Oakham so am 'local' and go every year

Just a few things to add

The George - you maybe disappointed at getting in here for anything as it is booked year on year and they have the rider dinner there but there are lots of great places to eat in Stamford or drive to Oakham - if you want Michelen stars you can go to Hambleton Hall or Stapleford Park - otherwise there are plenty of other good options in the villages etc

If your OH like biking send him to Rutland Water - can hire bikes there of all sorts and spend his time riding round the lanes etc they are used for a big interntional road race so should keep him entertained

The pub in Ryhall used to do good food - haven't been for years though

London - deffo get the train - you can go from Stamford changing at Peterborough if you don't want to drive to Peterborough

As you have members tickets you will be able to see the screens from the enclosure so if it gets to much or no luck with the mobility scooter you will be able to see the action from there in comfort Shooting sticks and collapsible chairs can be bought from a choice of stands there SJ tickets will have sold out a long time ago but there is the public stand on the sunday - usually only have to stand to watch the final 15 or so as you have members tickets you get free access to the stands for dressage

If you want THE best bacon or sausage roll for breakfast head to the Grassmere stand in the food section - is locally grown pork and just the BEST

Other then that wear comfy shoes!

I hope you have a fabulous time happy to answer any more questions you have


----------



## zxp (16 August 2011)

Ooooh, yes I forgot about the Food Hall. You will get many "British" (and other cuisines) tastes there. Lots of freebie tipples and nibbles too so you can try before you buy  Can recommend the Newmarket Sausages and the Cider... and the Ports... and the Cider...  and the Whisky... and the Cider (are you begining to see a theme  )


----------



## Wassail (17 August 2011)

Yes, we're coming over specifically for Burghley.  My dad and I are the 'horsey ones' and basically mom and husband are indulging us. 

And yes, we got the membership package and now I'm glad, listening to everyone here it seems like it was well worth it.  My dad has been working out since the winter to get strong for the trip so hopefully we don't have to depend on the monitors too much, but it's great to know they're there.  I ordered tickets the day they became available to the public so we have rockin' stadium seats for Sunday!  

Slinkyunicorn -what is the name of the road race?  And thank you for the alternatives to the George in case we're shut out there.  The Green Dragon is the pub that is just a minutes walk from the house we rented but the only thing I could find online was a sad little review.  My parents are getting there a few days ahead of me and I got them tickets to Stamford Shakespeare.  They're seeing Hamlet, wish it could have been Pride and Prejudice- sorry Hamlet.    

zxp - If I try the cider will you try a bacon, egg and CHEESE sandwich?  I swear they're delicious.  Actually I prefer alittle sliced ham in lieu of bacon... 

And cream tea?  Hello that sounds incredible.  And I appreciate the tips on the cultural divide TarrSteps.   We're looking forward to sampling the local fare.    

Again, appreciate all the advice, it's invaluable.  I'm raising a cyber-glass of wine (er, cider) to you all!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (17 August 2011)

I think its called the Melton Road Race? It is held around May every year - it starts in Oakham and ends in Melton - my friend who road races competively rates it highly (although he does say its for mentalists as they do 30mph on country lanes which are full of hazards apparently ) - the guys at the bike shop on Rutland Water will know all the details as well as having all the routes etc 

Tolethorpe Shakespeare is lovely  - tell you parents to buy the Stamford Mercury when they arrive - its the local paper and will have whats going on and where etc around Rutland and Stamford - will have useful phone numbers etc


----------



## zxp (17 August 2011)

That's a deal Wassail. I am looking forward to my unusual sandwich now 

If you see two blonde girls wandering around with cider in their hands, one tall and slim (not me!) one slightly shorter and slightly chubbier (that is me  ), walking around with a mini black and tan daschund (who is probably sampling the newmarket saussages  ) come and say "Hi"!


----------



## Naryafluffy (17 August 2011)

Wassail said:



			TarrSteps I love me an egg sandwich, I assumed the bacon sandwich had egg and cheese with it but now I realize that was a silly assumption.  Really, just bacon and bread?  Well, I'll give it a go anyway.   When in Rome!
		
Click to expand...

You've got to put sauce on it (brown sauce, tomato sauce on bacon is just weird, only put tomato sauce on a roll and sausage).


----------



## Puppy (17 August 2011)

I really hope you enjoy yourself. Burghley is the best weekend of the year for me, so I'm sure you will  

If you do come to Cambridge and want restaurant recommendations, let me know what sort of food you like. Also, some of the colleges are just beautiful and well worth a tour.


----------



## Wassail (17 August 2011)

Puppy there is no doubt we will have a blast! I think we will make it to Cambridge so fire away with the restaurant suggestions.  We're good eaters  and aren't fussy, appreciate fine dining but also happy with the local sandwich shop.  We steer clear of chain restaurants and we'd love suggestions on where the locals go.  

Naryafluffy- brown sauce sounds quite dubious actually.  That is going to be one monochromatic sandwich...bacon, bread with brown sauce.   Maybe if you'd just add some cheese.... 

zxp - I will keep my peepers peeled for you!  I love daschunds.  And I will be sorely missing our 4 dogs...2 jack russells and 2 english setters, so I'll need some canine therapy.  We'll be the four people talking too loudly , and carrying little american flags.    

Stamford Mercury - got it.  Hubby will be happy to be in an area that takes biking seriously.  

So happy to see Mary King's Apache Sauce on the list.  I saw them go at Rolex- love that horse!  On a related matter, since the Brits cleaned up at Rolex year (bow down to Mary King) it would be really sporting of you to give the Americans a crack at some top ten placings.


----------



## Shazzababs (17 August 2011)

Not been to Burghley but re london.

- As others have said don't drive.  If you get the train I always pay the extra for a travelcard which allows you to hop on and off the trains, tube and busses in the central zones as much as you like.  

- This webiste: http://www.daysoutguide.co.uk/ allows you to print out vouchers for 2 for 1 tickets to things if you have travelled by train.

- If you want to do the Eye (big wheel), or any of the tours then book in advance.  My personal favourite is the 'Duck Tour' which goes on the river and the road (http://www.londonducktours.co.uk/)

- Lots of attractions, including most of the museums are free.

- If you want to see a show and are not bothered which one (or about having the best seats), go to the ticket booth in Leicester Square on the day for discounted seats.  There will be a queue though!


----------



## zxp (17 August 2011)

Wassail said:



			Puppy there is no doubt we will have a blast! I think we will make it to Cambridge so fire away with the restaurant suggestions.  We're good eaters  and aren't fussy, appreciate fine dining but also happy with the local sandwich shop.  We steer clear of chain restaurants and we'd love suggestions on where the locals go.  

Naryafluffy- brown sauce sounds quite dubious actually.  That is going to be one monochromatic sandwich...bacon, bread with brown sauce.   Maybe if you'd just add some cheese.... 

zxp - I will keep my peepers peeled for you!  I love daschunds.  And I will be sorely missing our 4 dogs...2 jack russells and 2 english setters, so I'll need some canine therapy.  We'll be the four people talking too loudly , and carrying little american flags.    

Stamford Mercury - got it.  Hubby will be happy to be in an area that takes biking seriously.  

So happy to see Mary King's Apache Sauce on the list.  I saw them go at Rolex- love that horse!  On a related matter, since the Brits cleaned up at Rolex year (bow down to Mary King) it would be really sporting of you to give the Americans a crack at some top ten placings.  

Click to expand...


Goodness - you sure do like cheese  

The daschund will welcome any attention I'm sure. Although he tends to strutt around with his nose in the air as people look adoringly at him and ignore them. He thinks that everyone at Burghley is there purely to look at him and the horses are some kind of warm-up act. 

I am super excited to see Gin and Juice from the USA! That is one super springy mare!


----------



## Kat (17 August 2011)

Do save time to shop at Burghley it is really amazing, and don't forget the "indoor" shopping areas. They have various smaller stalls inside, two for rural crafts, then there is country living and one other. 

Burghley House would be a good place to visit if you (or the non-horsey folk) want a local day out. 

Burghley is really well organised and has great facilities it is my favourite horsey event of the year.


----------



## Wassail (17 August 2011)

Thanks everyone!  I have to sit down and absorb the most recent posts later on today as I'm dashing out the door.  

I poked my head in to mention that I did just create a little photo album on the ridiculously off chance someone recognizes us and wants to come over and say hello, it would be great to meet!


----------



## Vetwrap (17 August 2011)

Just a couple of links to eaterie websites around the Burghley kind of area.  Buckminster is a stunning little village - and still an Estate Village.  The Tollemarche Arms is a lovely pub for a meal and there are some good links from the "local area" section of their website for other ideas of places to visit...

http://tollemache-arms.co.uk/#

Someone else mentioned the Olive Branch... 

http://www.theolivebranchpub.com/

By the way, when you say biker husband, do you mean with engine or without?

Hope you have an excellent time!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (17 August 2011)

You can get the train from Stamford to Cambridge if you decide to go there - saves driving and the cost of psrking in Cambridge!!

As a local i would also say take the time to drive to Oakham and Uppingham to have a look round - small market towns with loads of history - Rockingham Castle is a couple of miles outside of Uppingham and worth a visit - as well as good coffee shops and pubs etc there is also Belvoir Castle just up the A1

As far as eating there is also the Jacskon Stopps at Stocken, The Finches at Hambleton, The Fox and Hounds at Exton - my favourite! It is a lovely old coaching in and Exton is another 'Estate' village and is very pretty with lots of thatched cottages etc The food is fab especially the Italian dishes as the chef is Italian!! For the best curry its the White Lion in Whissendine

As I said before if you want to go anywhere in the surrounding area to eat CALL FIRST as they get booked up anything to a year ahead by Burghley regulars up to about 20 miles away from Burghley itself!!


----------



## PolarSkye (17 August 2011)

Wassail said:



			Puppy there is no doubt we will have a blast! I think we will make it to Cambridge so fire away with the restaurant suggestions.  We're good eaters  and aren't fussy, appreciate fine dining but also happy with the local sandwich shop.  We steer clear of chain restaurants and we'd love suggestions on where the locals go.  

Naryafluffy- brown sauce sounds quite dubious actually.  That is going to be one monochromatic sandwich...bacon, bread with brown sauce.   Maybe if you'd just add some cheese.... 

zxp - I will keep my peepers peeled for you!  I love daschunds.  And I will be sorely missing our 4 dogs...2 jack russells and 2 english setters, so I'll need some canine therapy.  We'll be the four people talking too loudly , and carrying little american flags.    

Stamford Mercury - got it.  Hubby will be happy to be in an area that takes biking seriously.  

So happy to see Mary King's Apache Sauce on the list.  I saw them go at Rolex- love that horse!  On a related matter, since the Brits cleaned up at Rolex year (bow down to Mary King) it would be really sporting of you to give the Americans a crack at some top ten placings.  

Click to expand...

Well, I'm afraid when it comes to eventing (one sport we do really well at - unlike you Americans who are sickeningly good at many sports) we don't "do" sporting .   C'mon - we need one shoe-in sport!   Me, I'll be wanting to see Mary King, William F-P, Pippa Funnell, Daisy Dick, Nicola Wilson and Laura Collett do well this year - and it'd be great if WFP could complete the triple and win for the third time on our third trip up there (he won on Ballincoola on our first trip up in 2005 and on Tamarillo in 2008).  

Look out for us too . . . we'll have our (border) collie/English springer in tow and my OH is American (so are my daughters come to that as they were born there) - might see you in the member's tent?  We won't be carrying little American flags though - OH has largely gone native and will be rooting for the Brit competitors , but I'm sure he'd love the chance to chat to some compatriots.  

Bacon and brown sauce is not to be missed - if I can give pb&j a go (despite serious misgivings - although it's now a staple in our house) I think you should at least have a bite of bacon and brown sauce (and NO CHEESE).   For other British degustatorial (is that a word?) delights, also try Pimms (it's a drink - traditional in the summer), scotch eggs (hard-boiled eggs wrapped in sausage meat, crumbed and fried - nicer than it sounds, I promise), savoury/sweet crepes, roast pork sandwiches, smoked trout, local cheeses and chutneys.  Please try not to be disappointed by the burgers - we still miss good US burgers - Brits do their best, but keep your expectations low - one thing you can expect from the better burger vans, though, is that the meat will be 100% organic, free-range beef or lamb - no fillers, but we're pretty unimaginative when it comes to putting things ON our burgers - cheese and fried onions about covers it (no pun intended).  Fish and chips (oh yummy) . . . pies and pasties (not what you think - get your mind out of the gutter).  Oh you'll leave Burghley 10 lbs heavier!

Further afield, food-wise, try and find either a good Indian, Indonesian or Thai restaurant - OH is a huge convert to Asian food - plus it's a little slice of food theatre what with the decor, music, poppadoms, chutneys, etc.  

I know a bunch of folks have advocated visiting Cambridge and it is very beautiful, but I have to put a word in for Warwick Castle - particularly if you can go when they're having their jousting evenings - so much fun.  



















In London I'm afraid you're going to have to fight the crowds - it's unavoidable at this time of year - but, that said, the Tower of London with the Crown Jewels is amazing (if very touristy).  If you can find a decent deli and the weather's conducive, a picnic in one of the parks (St James, Regent's, Hyde or Green) is a nice way to spend an hour or two - they provide deck chairs and there's often something going on at one of the bandstands.  If you like art, then the Courthauld, the National Gallery, the Tate and the National Portrait Gallery are all good - as is the Victoria & Albert (aka the V&A) which is one of the most varied museums/galleries in London with the most to see and has an impressive costume display (from 14th C all the way up to the present day).

An alternative to the traditional bus tour is the London Duck Tour which is amphibious so also goes on the river and is a little different.  Lunch and/or drinks at the top of the Oxo Tower on the river is worth a go - but book ahead.  Also the Eye is good for getting amazing views of the city and the river, but you must book ahead.  Depending on what's going on and what day you're there, a walk from St Paul's over the Millenium Bridge and along the South Bank towards Westminster Bridge can be fun - there are often street fairs, book fairs and sometimes ethnic food festivals along this stretch of the river. 

I can't wait to hear all about your travels . . . safe journey and have a great time!

P


----------



## Saucisson (17 August 2011)

slinkyunicorn said:



			Tolethorpe Shakespeare is lovely  - tell you parents to buy the Stamford Mercury when they arrive - its the local paper and will have whats going on and where etc around Rutland and Stamford - will have useful phone numbers etc 

Click to expand...

Be wary of Tolthorpe, it's a regular haunt of my Mother 

Agree about Oakam and Buckminster - very pretty.

However, another word of warning, please don't get the Tollemache Arms in Buckminster confused with the Tollemache Inn in Grantham (close-by too), they are very different but may open your eyes to the different ranges of society in the East Midlands 

If you make it to Belvoir Castle there's always Belton House nearby (hosts 3* event now? - not the same WE ) and the good ole Angel and Royal (oldest Inn in the UK I believe) in Grantham does good food now.

I've generally found that there's not a lot to see in Peterborough - I could be wrong bit the Queensgate Centre never really floated my boat.


----------



## Wassail (17 August 2011)

My groveling worked!  It looks like I've secured a scooter- wahooo!  A great big shout-out to Event Mobility.  

Shazzababs - Thanks for the website with the vouchers.  I can justify dropping more dollars at the trade fair if I can save elsewhere - right?  This is what we in the states call "Barbie Math".

zxp - You can make almost anything better by adding cheese.   I was perusing the George's menu last night and my knees went weak when I got to the gruyère fritters.  Is your daschund a wire coat by any chance?  I'm a super-big sucker for whiskery faces. Wire coat or not, I shall be suitably adoring to His Eminence should our paths cross.  I think Gin and Juice wins the Burghley name game but the sentimental favorite has to be Boyd Martin and the fabulous Neville.  Everyone knows about the tragic barn fire in May at True Prospect right?  Neville was the last horse to be pulled out (6 horses died that night) and Boyd and Phillip disregarded the orders of the fire chief in order to save him.  

Kristmaskatt - My credit card is going to go up in flames with all the shopping opportunities.  I'm sure it will be well worth it.  Being solvent is so overrated.  Yes, we must get inside Burghley House. I'm awed by the outside, can't imagine the interior.  Was anything filmed inside perchance?  My mom and I are shameless British period-drama fans (I can't get enough of North and South these days).

Vetwrap - Biker without an engine.   He's hoping to rent a bike and go exploring.  

Polarskye - No burgers, check. I'm going to have someone take a picture of me chowing down on a bacon and brown sauce sandwich and post it here when I get back.  Maybe I'll make it my profile picture.  Scotch eggs sound good!  As do the crepes, and smoked trout.. and basically everything you mentioned.  My poor horse- his knees are going to buckle when I try to climb on once I'm home.  I love fish and chips which we tend to do quite poorly, so I'm looking forward to the real deal.  I'm sorry but I will not be able to say "pasties" out loud.  Not without giggling, blushing, or both anyway.  If I want one I'll just point and mumble.  

Saucisson <<it's a regular haunt of my Mother - absolutely made me laugh out loud.

I'll be printing this thread out before I leave...so many great suggestions it will be a great reference.


----------



## flashmans (17 August 2011)

Well done for nabbing a scooter!

All this talk is geting me V excited for Burghley!


----------



## TarrSteps (17 August 2011)

zxp said:



			Goodness - you sure do like cheese 

Click to expand...

No, it's just that the cheese is integral to the sandwich experience.  Bacon and egg is okay, but it's not a bacon, egg, and cheese.  

Wassail, I think you might find what they call bacon to be quite ham like.  What I call bacon, they call "streaky" bacon.  Weird.




			I am super excited to see Gin and Juice from the USA! That is one super springy mare!
		
Click to expand...

Please, please don't tell me you think Hawley is American.  Okay, I will give you she and the horse LIVE in America (if you call California America . . . LA is the fourth largest Canadian city  ) but the are not Americans.  Are Mark Todd and Andrew Nicholson British?


----------



## zxp (17 August 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			Please, please don't tell me you think Hawley is American.  Okay, I will give you she and the horse LIVE in America (if you call California America . . . LA is the fourth largest Canadian city  ) but the are not Americans.  Are Mark Todd and Andrew Nicholson British? 

Click to expand...

She lives in California doesn't she???? Granted, she is Canadian, but I'm pretty sure she is coming from USA.... 

And my daschie is a smooth coat - wirehaired are nice - but mine is so silky 

It is going to take me some time to get my head around all these cheese... would you eat bacon and cheese for breakfast???


----------



## Puppy (18 August 2011)

Wassail said:



			Puppy there is no doubt we will have a blast! I think we will make it to Cambridge so fire away with the restaurant suggestions.  We're good eaters  and aren't fussy, appreciate fine dining but also happy with the local sandwich shop.  We steer clear of chain restaurants and we'd love suggestions on where the locals go.
		
Click to expand...

This is my absolute favourite place at the moment:

http://www.theoakbistro.co.uk/

And will be perfect for you as it is close to the train station and on your way into the city centre.  The garden is especially nice, so hopefully you'll have a day of nice weather for your trip  (I'm afraid it's rather grey and drizzly here today )


----------



## PolarSkye (18 August 2011)

Yay!  You got a scooter - hurrah!  Please affix a small American flag to back of said scooter so we can identify you on the course (and insist on buying you a bacon sarnie ).

Safe travels.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (18 August 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			No, it's just that the cheese is integral to the sandwich experience.  Bacon and egg is okay, but it's not a bacon, egg, and cheese.  

Wassail, I think you might find what they call bacon to be quite ham like.  What I call bacon, they call "streaky" bacon.  Weird.



Please, please don't tell me you think Hawley is American.  Okay, I will give you she and the horse LIVE in America (if you call California America . . . LA is the fourth largest Canadian city  ) but the are not Americans.  Are Mark Todd and Andrew Nicholson British? 

Click to expand...

Um, isn't a bacon, egg and cheese sandwich basically a club without the lettuce and tomato?

And are the eggs fried or boiled, hard or soft and is the cheese melty?

Inquiring minds want to know . . . 

P


----------



## Twiglet (18 August 2011)

This sort of thread is where HHO does so well  
I've only been to Burghley once, and it was the year it resembled the Somme, so didn't get the best impression....really want to go back when it's a bit more clement! In fact, just checked my diary and might even try and get up there this year  

OP, sounds like you'll have a lovely trip  

Re: London, also sign up to toptable.com as they do great deals for lots of fabulous restaurants, and the reviews are normally spot on. 
Definitely don't drive, as others have said, I often have to drive through and it's beyond frustrating (2 hours to go 2 miles the other day  ) 
Check Timeout for things going on in town when you're there, it has good listings for everything. 
If you're looking for a play or a show, recently I've seen Much Ado About Nothing at the Globe and it was EXCELLENT - seriously recommend. Also, Pygmalion was a very pleasant way to spend an evening. 

Hope you have a wonderful trip.


----------



## PolarSkye (18 August 2011)

Twiglet said:



			I've only been to Burghley once, and it was the year it resembled the Somme, so didn't get the best impression....really want to go back when it's a bit more clement! In fact, just checked my diary and might even try and get up there this year 

Click to expand...

If memory serves that was 2008 and we were there too - I've never seen so much mud - the cross country course (for the spectators) was a sea of mud in parts.  Hope it's not a repeat this year!

P


----------



## Wassail (18 August 2011)

<<Please affix a small American flag to back of said scooter 

Absolutely!

For us a club is toasted bread, turkey, bacon, tomato, lettuce and mayo, usually all double or triple-stacked so it's held together with a toothpick.  An egg sandwich is on a bagel or an english muffin (wonder if that's what you call them!) and lovely oozy melty cheese, a fried egg, bacon or ham.  

Thanks Puppy -looks nice! The name is adorable. 

Speaking of food... we will be eating at the George Wednesday night. England keeps coming through for us!

Great suggestions Twiglet.  I wish we had time to see a play, especially at the Globe, but that is not in the cards for us this trip.  We need an excuse to return right?  I love Timeout, when I lived in Manhattan it was my go-to publication.  We'll be sure to grab one.

I've decided that even if there is torrential sideways rain I'm going to have a fantastic time (as long as the horses stay safe on course).  The only thing currently bumming me out is the exchange rate.


----------



## Kat (18 August 2011)

Wassail said:



			Kristmaskatt - My credit card is going to go up in flames with all the shopping opportunities.  I'm sure it will be well worth it.  Being solvent is so overrated.  Yes, we must get inside Burghley House. I'm awed by the outside, can't imagine the interior.  Was anything filmed inside perchance?  My mom and I are shameless British period-drama fans (I can't get enough of North and South these days).
		
Click to expand...

I haven't actually made it inside Burghley yet but it is well known for being really fantastic. It was in Pride and Prejudice as the home of Lady Catherine, Mr Darcy's aunt.  

If you love period dramas you might want to consider a trip north to Chatsworth. This is the house that Jane Austen based Pemberley (Mr Darcy's country house) on, and was used in the filming of most of the adaptations of Pride and Prejudice. It was also the country house in The Duchess, as it was the home of Georgina Duchess of Devonshire. More recently it was home to one of the Mitford Girls, Debo, sister of the author Nancy (Pursuit of Love, Don't tell Alfred etc). Debo is now the Dowager Duchess of Devonshire and lives on the estate. 

Chatsworth hosts its own international horse trials in May, and over the same week as Burghley a big Country Fair. 

About 5 miles from Chatsworth is Haddon Hall, which starred in the recent adaptation of Jane Eyre and has also been used in parts of Wuthering Heights. 

Keddleston Hall and Hardwick Hall are also close to Chatsworth and have both been used in film and tv, in particular the Keira Knightly version of Pride and Prejudice.  

If you get chance to come to the UK again you might consider Badminton Horse Trials combined with a trip to Bath, the home of Jane Austen.


----------



## PolarSkye (18 August 2011)

Wassail said:



			<<Please affix a small American flag to back of said scooter 

Absolutely!

For us a club is toasted bread, turkey, bacon, tomato, lettuce and mayo, usually all double or triple-stacked so it's held together with a toothpick.  An egg sandwich is on a bagel or an english muffin (wonder if that's what you call them!) and lovely oozy melty cheese, a fried egg, bacon or ham.
		
Click to expand...

Aaaaah - I should know better (lived in the US for 17 years) - but having been back in Europe for a good 19 years I'm used to the European take on the club which includes a fried egg (weird, right?).

Yes, we have English muffins - although they're an American import - and OH and I are welcoming the recent influx of decent bagels too (oh how I miss proper bagels).  We also miss Fritos, Goldfish (Peppridge Farm), decent Mexican/TexMex food, salami, pastrami, Rubens sandwiches, Lays potato chips, really good rye/pumpernickel/sourdough bread, watermelons, white corn on the cob, Edies Grand ice cream, "proper" popcorn at movie theaters, and OH misses pumpkin pie (I don't - hate the stuff).  

Will be looking out for the scooter with the flag!

P


----------



## Kat (18 August 2011)

PolarSkye said:



			If memory serves that was 2008 and we were there too - I've never seen so much mud - the cross country course (for the spectators) was a sea of mud in parts.  Hope it's not a repeat this year!

P
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was 2008, it was the first year we took the trade stand to Burghley and if you think the mud was bad on XC day you should have seen it after the event closed while us traders were trying to pack down. By our stall an Articulated Lorry sunk into the mud so deeply it was over its axle! 

We weren't allowed to take our car on because the mud was so deep it would have ripped the bottom off the car so we had to carry everything back to hardstanding.


----------



## Twiglet (18 August 2011)

KristmasKatt said:



			Yes it was 2008, it was the first year we took the trade stand to Burghley and if you think the mud was bad on XC day you should have seen it after the event closed while us traders were trying to pack down. By our stall an Articulated Lorry sunk into the mud so deeply it was over its axle! 

We weren't allowed to take our car on because the mud was so deep it would have ripped the bottom off the car so we had to carry everything back to hardstanding.
		
Click to expand...


It was 2008 indeed....we didn't even stay a full day, and left with mud up to our thighs and having purchased more waterproofs. I'm not sure Burghley will ever come close to Badminton weekend for me, but I'm going to give it another shot this year  

OP, shame about lack of time, but sure you'll have a blast anyway. Have you looked at the London Eye? You can buy combined tickets with a boat tour of the Thames, which might be nice. Definitely go to Covent Garden, it is touristy and packed, but I love it to bits....I go there at least every fortnight and never run out of things to do. www.cafedesamis.co.uk is a cute restaurant near the ENB, it's owned by a friend of a friend and we always enjoy a nice meal there. Also, Chez Gerard at the Opera House has a lovely terrace which is great for a cheeky glass of bubbles and people watching. Or on the other side of the piazza, Punch and Judy is one of our favourite summer hangouts for cider and watching street entertainers.


----------



## Hedwards (18 August 2011)

Not a lot more to add, other than you'll have an amazing time at Burghley - by far my favourite 'big' 3DE to visit, the atmosphere is fantastic!

Cream tea is an absolute must! as are bacon sandwhiches - or if you're going to get the right dialect a 'bacon buttie' (oh and it has to be heinz tomato sauce everyone - non of that brown sauce muck!)

If you want to visit historical sites, I would highly recommend a visit to Market Bosworth in Leicestershire (not too far from Peterborough) - its a beautiful quaint british market town with tea rooms, as well as having the Battlefield visitors centre (regularly hold jousting and re-enactment events)

Definitely get the train to London, driving into the capital will actually make you go mad!

Have an amazing time over here!


----------



## Saucisson (18 August 2011)

London-wise, I went to Hampton Court Palace for the first time in my life the other week (I'm 37 yrs old , mind you I only went to the Tower of London for the first time 4 years ago, Belgian OH has seen more of London than me   and my Dad was from London too ).  

I was completely blown away by Hampton Court, the sense of history, gorgeous gardens (with shire horses + carriage ) and the really great presentation.  I think it was about £14 which I think is a fair bit cheaper that the Tower (which admittedly, was good too).

It was nice to take the boat up the Thames aswell (not very expensive and an onboard bar - bonus!)


----------



## Twiglet (18 August 2011)

Saucisson said:



			London-wise, I went to Hampton Court Palace for the first time in my life the other week (I'm 37 yrs old , mind you I only went to the Tower of London for the first time 4 years ago, Belgian OH has seen more of London than me   and my Dad was from London too ).  

I was completely blown away by Hampton Court, the sense of history, gorgeous gardens (with shire horses + carriage ) and the really great presentation.  I think it was about £14 which I think is a fair bit cheaper that the Tower (which admittedly, was good too).

It was nice to take the boat up the Thames aswell (not very expensive and an onboard bar - bonus!)
		
Click to expand...

Hampton Court is stunning isn't it? My friend is an events manager there, so we pop along to some of the gorgeous events they hold over the summer. Well worth a visit...not sure if the OP will have time if she's only there for a day though, it's a bit of a trip.


----------



## Lynz25 (18 August 2011)

I believe that Buckingham Palace were doing trips around the Royal Mews with the carriages on show if its still going on.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (18 August 2011)

As an Londoner who relocated to near Burghley I have to agree with all these suggestions

Well done on getting a table at the George 

Hampton court is amazing and a trip to the Royal Mews (used to be open all year) are well worth a visit. The other 'hidden' gems of London are I think Windosr (so much closer than you think) and Kew Gardens 

When you think about all the 'stuff' we have to see in a very small country we are incredibly lucky and yet most of us never go and see these things - talk about complacecent  and I do include myself in that!


----------



## mtj (18 August 2011)

Thinking about our complacency, we've all forgotten Peterborough Cathedral.  Sure I've seen on TV, that its internationally significant. I'm pretty certain its also the resting place of Catherine Of Aragon, HenryVIII's first wife.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (18 August 2011)

mtj said:



			Thinking about our complacency, we've all forgotten Peterborough Cathedral.  Sure I've seen on TV, that its internationally significant. I'm pretty certain its also the resting place of Catherine Of Aragon, HenryVIII's first wife.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is

Although in fairness the rest of Perterburgle is a dump


----------



## Wassail (18 August 2011)

Hedwards I'm so glad you said that because I really debated between Badminton, Blenheim and Burghley.  I kept reading that Burghley had a more intimate feel, wasn't quite the zoo that Badminton was, and had a SLIGHTLY better chance of decent weather.  

Now that everyone has me terrified about driving into London , what about driving from Heathrow to Ryhall, because there's no way 'round that -it must be done.  Any routes to avoid?  Having grown up in a big city I'm comfortable on the highway but obviously driving on the other side of the road will take some (alot) adjustment.  We did get an automatic so I won't get tangled up with the clutch etc.   

Also, my poor parents will be stranded in Ryhall for 2.5 days before we arrive.  Please tell me there's some kind of taxi service?  They'll have to make due until we get there.


----------



## Orangehorse (18 August 2011)

You will be fine driving from Heathrow as it isn't in London! It is to the west and virtually on the M25 which is the outer ring road and connects all the motorways and major roads from north, south, east and west.

I find some of the exit signs from Heathrow can be a bit confusing, so you need a navigator who has a list of which road numbers you need, unless you have a SatNav of course eg M25, M1.   But generally the UK road system is well signposted and easy to understand.

There have been some great suggestions here.  Have a lovely time.


----------



## TarrSteps (18 August 2011)

I would suggest finding out if the rental company can rent you a satnav as well - most do these days.  Yes, you can get by fine with a good old fashioned map but trying to drive on the wrong side of the road and navigate can be an unpleasant experience.  

The M25 is often hellish.  Don't believe your satnav when it tells you how much time it will take you to your destination when you arrive - it will inevitably be lying unless you're coming in the middle of the night.

Do you know about roundabouts? (Sorry, can't remember if you said you've been here before.)  If not, rent European Vacation. 

In all seriousness they have nice little blue arrows to tell you which side of the traffic islands you're supposed to be on and which way round the roundabouts (go left out of the entrance road then the roundabout goes around to the right).  It's actually quite a good system.  (Just after I arrived here, I drove a right hand drive car in Belgium, where they obviously drive on the right like in North America, but they also have roundabouts, except they go around to the left . . . I thought my head was going to explode!)  But you CANNOT turn left (which would be the equivalent of right in North America) on a red light.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (19 August 2011)

Directions from Heathrow as follows:

Take the M4 to the M25 - take the M25 clockwise towards the M40/M1 and only turn off when you see the sign for the A1 North. Stamford/Ryhall is about 70 miles up the A1 - is a nice easy road to drive as is dual carriageway so less traffic and lorries etc When you go past Peterborough you are nearly there 

As for taxis in Ryhall - there maybe a village taxi but more likely they will have to get a taxi to come from Stamford to get them Taxis from Stamford to Ryhall are easy to get - the taxi rank is on Broad Street.


----------



## Wassail (19 August 2011)

Did anyone see Burghley's face book page this morning and have a gander at the anniversary cake The George whipped up?  Holy smokes. 

Orangehorse - I think confusing airport exit signs are a universal truth!  Good to know in advance that Heathrow is no exception. 

Tarrsteps- Satnav is a great idea.  I had totally forgotten about the roundabout!   I actually think they're quite genius and I have a tiny bit of experience so after I get the first one or two under my belt I should be good to go.  I'm apologizing right now to the poor sap who is behind me for those first one or two (or three or four).  That scene in European vacation was a total riot. 

Thanks for the directions Slinkyunicorn.  It looks rather straightforward, here's hoping we don't do endless loops around London. 

Polarskye- I wish I could bring you all the things you miss.  It was funny to see your list.  Goldfish eh?


----------



## TarrSteps (19 August 2011)

These threads always turn into 'foods from home'. There are a few on that list that make me wistful! Although people always assume I miss the same things as Americans do but it's the truly Canadian treats - CHEEZIES!! - I can not even order on line here.


----------



## zxp (19 August 2011)

I know that cake looks amazing doesn't it! The frame was gold coated white chocolate 

You will have an amazing meal there! It is gorgeous! My OH took me once as Stamford is right between home and uni and it was devine! 

I grew up with alot of american friends and I get really bad cravings for those cinnamon rolls that come in a tube and you cut them up and bake them and then put the frosting on... yummmmmmmm  

Also, on a horsey note, I love Kerrits breeches which I import from the US. They are ace.


----------



## kerilli (19 August 2011)

a satnav is a fabulous idea, with a bit of luck (or a prior email?) your rental car will have one. roundabouts - you have to wait until it is completely clear to your right, it isn't a 'let one car through then it's my go' system here. once you're on the roundabout, YOU have right of way... but sometimes other drivers get it wrong, so don't assume you'll have a clear passage off the roundabout. HGV drivers can be a bit heavy-handed in this dept too, and aren't worth arguing with...! 
hope to see you at Burghley if HHOers do get organised and have a meet-up at some point! i hope the weather's good because everything else is going to be fabulous, i can't wait!

zxp, i'm another Kerrits fan, totally converted, they are SOOO comfy and so sticky, incredible. i'm an ex-pat and the only thing i totally crave is Triscuits, used to get suitcases full sent over!


----------



## Hedwards (19 August 2011)

Wassail said:



			Hedwards I'm so glad you said that because I really debated between Badminton, Blenheim and Burghley.  I kept reading that Burghley had a more intimate feel, wasn't quite the zoo that Badminton was, and had a SLIGHTLY better chance of decent weather.
		
Click to expand...

Well I do love Blenheim too, not a fan of Badminton, zoo is definitely a good description! Blenheim just doesnt have the same atmosphere and excitement as Burghley, although I'm sure you'd really enjoy any of them!

Have fun!


----------



## zxp (19 August 2011)

Kerilli - Kerrits are amazing arent they? I call them my "seal suit"! They feel like a wetsuit to put on, but are by a mile the best breeches I have ever bought. I have got some beige ones that are fleece lined and water resistant for hunting this season. 

And IMHO you have made the right decision coming to Burghley - it really is my favourite 4 days of the year. Getting very excited now!


----------



## kerilli (19 August 2011)

zxp, which model are those please, i have the Flex Tight and Channel Ribs for summer, Sit Tight Supremes for winter, are they the water resistant ones? Hope so, that'd be nice!

I can't wait for Burghley, getting really excited too, it is going to be the most awesome year!


----------



## Lynz25 (19 August 2011)

Just a word of warning driving up the A1 when you reach the Sandy / Biggleswade area there are lots of speed cameras that do work.  Once you reach the A1(M) section the last time I went up there were no cameras between there and Burghley.

I'm looking forward to Burghley going with my mum on the Sat.  But also looking forward to Bleinham the following week as I'm going with my husband and 2 of our friends in the Petplan VIP section.

Another lovely 3 day event is the one at Chatworth in May which is like an old fashioned county show.  Love it.


----------



## Ashf (19 August 2011)

If you have a smart phone with GPS built in, you can download a satnav app to run on it. I've got an Android phone and downloaded CoPilot live when I went to the States last month. You download the app, and then the regional map and it cost me about $5USD in total - should have a single one for England.
If you do use your phone in the UK, make sure you turn the data roaming off in the settings or it will cost you dearly, use the Wifi on it when you find a hotspot and avoid making calls or texts unless you really need to.  - You can get skype for them now which you can use when in a wifi hotspot and that will save a fortune when calling back home.

Of course you may not have one so ignore this if that is the case


----------



## zxp (19 August 2011)

Yup - Sit Tight Supreme Full Seats are water and wind resistant  I have two pairs of those, they have been throughtly used and abused and still look good as new and are super warm and fleecey!


----------



## Wassail (19 August 2011)

Thanks Lynz25 - I got busted by one of them a few months back.   

You know I don't own one pair of Kerrits.   Perhaps because I loathe trying on breeches and when I do find something that fits I buy lots of them in different colors, then I don't have to think about it for another 10 years if I'm lucky.  I have one pair (Pikeur) that just celebrated its 20th birthday.  Probably shouldn't admit that on a public forum. 

Who's the favorite British rider/horse at Burghley this year?  

And yes, please have an HH gathering - some Americans would love to crash your party.


----------



## TarrSteps (19 August 2011)

Re the phone, depending on what you've got it might not work here as North America is on a different system. All European phones work there but it doesn't necessarily work the other way. A smart phone should work, in which case another option is to get a pay as you go SIM card to put in it. If you have a non-smart phone and want to have one here, a cheap ' burner' phone, as they say on The Wire, is an easy option. And it's a 'mobile' not a 'cell', which makillskes the pun title of the


----------



## TarrSteps (19 August 2011)

Re the phone, depending on what you've got it might not work here as North America is on a different system. All European phones work there but it doesn't necessarily work the other way. A smart phone should work, in which case another option is to get a pay as you go SIM card to put in it. If you have a non-smart phone and want to have one here, a cheap ' burner' phone, as they say on The Wire, is an easy option. And it's a 'mobile' not a 'cell', which kills the pun title of the Stephen King book here.


----------



## Wassail (19 August 2011)

We rented two phones since we knew ours wouldn't work.  Probably way more expensive than buying two burner phones- crappity crap.  

Yes, I must learn how to substitute "cell" for "mobile".  I've recently learned that "ATMs" are actually "cash machines".   

By the by I just did a 'google-map street view' of the house we rented and boy oh boy is it cute!  Sometimes you just can't trust a website you know?


----------



## Naryafluffy (19 August 2011)

Hedwards said:



			as are bacon sandwhiches - or if you're going to get the right dialect a 'bacon buttie' (oh and it has to be heinz tomato sauce everyone - non of that brown sauce muck!)
		
Click to expand...

You'll obviously have to try one with tomato sauce (do agree has to be heinz) and one with brown sauce (has to be HP) as we're all divided!!!!

Enjoy not long to go.


----------



## Ashf (19 August 2011)

Something else of note, and don't know how it will work coming this way is money out of ATM's and credit and debit cards.

In the UK, all the ATMs and the very vast majority of vendors use the chip and pin system - chip is in the card and the mag strip isn't always read. My daughters card had a damaged mag strip and wouldn't work stateside.

Additionally, we got hammered by charges as Debit cards are treated as credit cards in ATMs and you incurr roughly a $2USD charge on top of the ATM charge to draw cash from the machines. Far better to use something like this pre paid currency card. I wish I had used one it would have saved a load http://www.cashpassport.com/1/en/thomascook/

You can get them from the travel agents in the UK. I'm sure they must in the USA as well.


----------



## mtj (19 August 2011)

On the speeding front, you also need to take care after the "Buckden" roundabout on the A1.  The Police sometimes park a camera van near the houses.

If you need to get groceries, the services at South Mimms, Baldock and Peterborough all have small supermarkets that are well stocked with basics and ready meals.

On a complete tangent, don't know if this will appeal to your family, Duxford Air Museum (edge of Cambridge) attracts enthusiasts from all over the country.  They do fly some of the historic planes ie Spitfires everyday.


----------



## TarrSteps (19 August 2011)

We should all be getting a commission from 'Visit Britain'! : D


----------



## PolarSkye (19 August 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			We should all be getting a commission from 'Visit Britain'! : D
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha - YES absolutely!

P


----------



## PolarSkye (19 August 2011)

Wassail said:



			I kept reading that Burghley had a more intimate feel, wasn't quite the zoo that Badminton was, and had a SLIGHTLY better chance of decent weather.
		
Click to expand...

You really did pick the best of the three . . . I did Badminton for the first time a couple of years ago having been to Burghley twice and much prefer Burghley.  Blenheim is lovely, and I try and go to x-country day every year b/c it's not too far a drive, but it's not on the scale of Burghley.  

The well-kept secret of the year, though, is Highclere which is tiny compared to even Blenheim but all the top riders to go to use it as test runs for their young horses or to give their horses a breeze before Burghley - I had a wonderful time last year watching the dressage - standing in the warm up area (which is just anywhere outside the arenas - it's that informal - between Yogi Breisner and Ferdi Eilberg with people like Andrew Nicholson, William F-P, Zara Philips, etc. sailing past close enough to touch.  Very intimate and informal.  Ditto the warm-up arena for the showjumping - Lucy Wiegersma parked her horse right next to me (standing at the tape) to talk to Duarte Seabra and then chatted to me and let me pat her horse (Woodfalls Inigo Jones).  

I'll bet you're really excited now!  Enjoy.

P


----------



## CalllyH (20 August 2011)

Urmmm it's not just a pop to London I'm afraid from burghley. The uk might be small but it not that small. It's a couple of hours on the train. 

Am lolling at the idea f shuttles round burghley that would be a sight.i hope you ave a fantastic time. I'm going on the Sunday as the cross country day is getting too expensive and full of non horsey folk wearing silly tweed outfits as they are in the 'country' driving 4x4's that have never seen mud.  (I speak from experience my uncle and his family did this last year)


----------



## CalllyH (20 August 2011)

Ps we will be having a small get together picnic on the Sunday at burghley if you want to pop over and say hi! Make rue you have a pimms or two aswell


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (20 August 2011)

Callly the train from Stamford changing at Peterborough takes just over an hour - if you straight from Peterborough on the fast train its 45 mins so really easy to do in a day - ask all the commuters....


----------



## Ranyhyn (20 August 2011)

How refreshing to hear someone so interested in our ways even down to the way you eat - makes me smile, often you get so used to how things are you take them wholly for granted 

Enjoy your time at Burghley, you are going to have a fab time.


----------



## Wassail (26 August 2011)

*Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaail*

Hurricane Irene is on a direct path with my flight out of Newark.  Additionally all flights canceled tomorrow and Sunday.  We tried to get out tonight but no dice because about 50,000 other people had the same idea.  Best guess is that I'll get out Monday if I'm LUCKY and Wednesday if I'm not.  I cannot believe this.  

My poor parents- at least they've arrived safely and for that I'm very grateful.


----------



## kerilli (26 August 2011)

OMG, you poor thing, what an utter nightmare! Umm... are your parents going to be stuck for a few days without you? pm me if there's anything I can do to help (I'm about an hour from Burghley).
Hope Irene changes her path and leaves you all alone, stay safe and I hope you can get out asap.


----------



## TarrSteps (26 August 2011)

Oh no!  Can't you argue that they're telling you all to get out of the area and you're TRYING to get out of the area!? 

I don't know what your options are re finding different flights but could you try Toronto?


----------



## Cyclops (26 August 2011)

Echo Kerilli's comments - I really hope you get out of US ok and in time - a friend who lives in Nassau has just suffered the same storm! -
If you do make it I'm supposed to be one of the mounted stewards on XC day - I assume I will be posted somewhere on the XC course ready to take any loose horses back to stables so all you H and H ers come and say hello - I'm on a 15.2hh Bay mare who is hopefully behaving impeccably (double dose of calmers may help) in spite of wanting to fly over the trout hatchery, etc etc etc


----------



## Honey08 (26 August 2011)

Oh what a nightmare!  I work for BA, and our JFK and some other East coast flights are suspended over the weekend.  Fingers crossed for you.x

I'm missing Burghley this year for the first time in ages.  Our pony club has put its final points show on the Sunday, and we'd never get back and get the pony washed etc in time.  Son is leading the points table for a couple of trophies and its the last show for him on this lovely pony, who is outgrown and sadly for sale, so we've decided to sacrifice Burghley, as he will be lucky to be on as nice a horse next year.

Burghley is such a wonderful place.  Its my fave.  It has a fun element to it.  My husband proposed at Burghley a few years ago (at Cottesmore Leap - which is back in again this year).  The course looked amazing in H&H.  I loved the new lake - just what Burghley was lacking really.

Have great fun, and a safe flight over when it finally goes.x


----------



## Wassail (26 August 2011)

Aw, thanks for joining my pity-party, I could use the company.  I am SO upset.  

In its infinite wisdom Continental discontinued its phone service because of the volume of calls.  So today I drove myself out to Harrisburg Airport and plunked myself in front of a rep and gave him my sob story.  He tried for 90 minutes to get me out from all sorts of locations but to no avail.   

And know what made this whole day EXTRA SPECIAL?  I came home from my grovel-fest at the airport to find that our water pump is broken.  We have no water.  And y'all know we had an earthquake this week?  Um, the east coast NEVER gets earthquakes. Clearly I have angered the gods. 

kerilli - thanks for the lovely offer.  I'll let you know if I panic over something but right now they're OK.

<<Can't you argue that they're telling you all to get out of the area and you're TRYING to get out of the area!? 

:lol: Thanks for the laugh Tarrsteps

Cyclops I hope I'm there to see you.    We're mounted stewards at a *** here, it's a fun job!  Maybe you could raid your mare's stash of calmers- I sure could use some.  This beer I'm clutching at the moment will have to do.


----------



## TarrSteps (26 August 2011)

Yipes at the no water but at least you have beer! 

I bet this is not half as much fun as the blackout, where at least everyone got to sit outside and eat/drink the rapidly spoiling stock of the local restaurants.

It was absolutely pouring here today - there was even thunder (they really do not have thunderstorms here in the way you would understand it, although they think they do!) and I kept telling myself at least I wasn't in the path of a hurricane.  Sorry that you are.


----------



## Mike007 (26 August 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			We should all be getting a commission from 'Visit Britain'! : D
		
Click to expand...

Your excluded cos your canadian!


----------



## TarrSteps (26 August 2011)

Y'all should have thought of that before you started a Commonwealth 'cause actually I get to be both.


----------



## Mike007 (26 August 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			Y'all should have thought of that before you started a Commonwealth 'cause actually I get to be both. 

Click to expand...

Ok I,m going to conceed this point (but only cos I like your hoss)


----------



## PolarSkye (27 August 2011)

Wassail said:



			*Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaail*

Hurricane Irene is on a direct path with my flight out of Newark.  Additionally all flights canceled tomorrow and Sunday.  We tried to get out tonight but no dice because about 50,000 other people had the same idea.  Best guess is that I'll get out Monday if I'm LUCKY and Wednesday if I'm not.  I cannot believe this.  

My poor parents- at least they've arrived safely and for that I'm very grateful.
		
Click to expand...

Please stay safe - will be thinking of you - and please keep us posted.  We've got our fingers crossed for all our family and friends up and down the East coast.  

P


----------



## Lynds (27 August 2011)

If you can get a later flight perhaps you could come to Blemheim instead? :0)


----------



## Wassail (27 August 2011)

Interesting thought Lynds. 

I got home from the airport at midnight last night after a second attempt that yielded nothing.  Their best offer was to connect through Houston (1500 miles going in the wrong direction) on Tuesday. 

Now I'm trolling the computer booking system, something way scarier than a hurricane. 

Must channel the British "get on with it" attitude...


----------



## kerilli (27 August 2011)

Good luck, hope you find something asap. Devoutly hope Irene goes out to sea again too...


----------



## Yosemite (2 September 2011)

Does anyone know if Wassail has managed to make it to Burghley?


----------



## Honey08 (2 September 2011)

I was wondering that.  I was hoping that the lack of posts meant that they were travelling and now busy "doing" Burghley!  All our flights were fine the last few days and we have put extra ones on, so hopefully her airline did too...


----------



## Wassail (5 September 2011)

Hello all.  Yes, the good (great) news is that we made it to Burghley.  The bad (horrible) news is that yesterday my husband was on a bike and hit by a car by Rutland Water and is now in the City Hospital at Peterborough with 6 broken ribs and a collapsed lung.  The car was going very fast and he is lucky to be alive.  

We must stay for another week at least until he can travel.  I'm frantic, getting car, and flights and phones re-booked- and can't find anywhere affordable and comfortable for him to stay when he gets checked out of the hospital, probably tomorrow.  Free wifi would be great because we're desparate to keep our jobs and having email access would help alot.  
Can anyone offer any suggestions? We have to stay in the Peterborough area to stay in touch with the hospital.  Google searches are presently failing me.  I'm at Heathrow at the moment dropping my parents off who fly out tomorrow...

(Burghley was beyond expectations and I'll give my full report when I have a chance. )


----------



## jenz87 (5 September 2011)

Oh my  goodness!! Im so sorry to hear that, how awful!!! I have my fingers crossed for a speedy recovery for your OH, and that you manage to find somewhere to stay and get jobs sorted etc, i wish i could be of some help, but im up north and not sure what to suggest.

Best wishes to you both!!! What an awful end to your holiday!!!!

 

*many hugs from all of us on HHO*


----------



## gingerarab (5 September 2011)

Sorry not in the right area so can't help at all,  just wanted to say Blimey  and I hope he recovers well and you get home safe and sound x


----------



## PolarSkye (5 September 2011)

Good lord!  There's a Holiday Inn in that area - will dig it up and find the details for you - friends of mine stayed there this weekend to attend Burghley.  If budget is an issue, Travelodge are basic but good and have wifi - there are several in the P-borough area . . . just go to the Travelodge website and it'll give you availability based on location. 

So sorry to hear about your husband - being sick/injured away from home is awful - but at least you're there with him.

Please let us know if there is anything practical we can do for you - I know several HHO members are local to you (volunteering them now!) and perhaps they could help/support you?

Thinking of you x

P


----------



## Honey08 (5 September 2011)

OMG!  You don't have much luck do you babe!  I hope that he is ok.  How awful for you all.

I don't live in the area, so can't help with accommodation, but am sending you best wishes and hugs.


----------



## kerilli (5 September 2011)

Wassail, pm me, you/he can come here. I'm about 40 mins from Peterborough. I have wifi and a spare double room.

if it makes you feel better about accepting a stranger's hospitality, i'm a fellow American.


----------



## *hic* (5 September 2011)

Oh heavens, I'm about 40 minutes away from P'boro but have no spare accommodation and the lorry, which we usually use as spare bedroom is away for testing atm.

If it helps this is a link to laterooms in peterborough for seven nights from tomorrow. http://www.laterooms.com/en/Hotels.aspx?LonLat=&hidfl=&k=Peterborough&d=20110906&n=7&rt=2-0&currencies=GBP#qvewyo


----------



## Wassail (29 September 2011)

Well I'm finally home.  Whew. 

We split our time between Bridge Cottage in Woodnewton and Lily Pad Self-Catering cottages in Nassington for the last 3 weeks.  One weekend we stayed in a camper van because of two weddings in the area that booked everything up!  

We went to Oundle, Wadenhoe, Oakham, Fotheringhay, Wansford, Apethorpe, Uppingham, Stamford, Wells, Holkham and probably a few more.  We also got into Cambridge using the fabulous Park and Ride system.  We did take the train to London and used the Underground alot.  The latter was incredibly expensive but it was a big step up from our subway system.  

Hubby healed really fast and he could walk pretty well as long as we didn't set any land speed records so the public footpaths (LOVE THEM) were put to good use.  

I'm green with envy over the bridleway system.

We ate amazingly well at the village pubs.  The Falcon in Fotherinhay may be my favorite followed by the Kings Head in Apethorpe.  But all were good -with the exception of the Rose and Crown in Oundle.  

The best part of our enforced stay was we got to go cubbing with the Fitzwilliam Hunt for two Saturdays - just wow.  The second Saturday was at Milton Hall so we got to partake in the hunt breakfast too.  

OK - Burghley.  It was truly incredible- no doubt about it.  The crowds were bigger than Rolex so that was a new experience but we soon realized that all you had to do was wait at a jump until a rider came through, then everyone at the front would leave and by the next rider or two you would be at the front.  The course seemed slightly more compact than Rolex.

The one area in which I think Rolex tops out is their stadium.  Even the first row was slightly above the course so you have a good view, and the rows are better placed so you always have a good line of sight.  At Burghley I felt like I was sitting in a ditch comparatively - the first row was ground level and there was a #&^@$%@#&^ bar right in front of me - it was hard to see much.  And the awning doesn't cover the first row or two when it rains-ask me how I know this!  

British people sure do love their dogs-it was a real treat to see them all.  By my observations the spaniels are the most popular, then jack russells and other terriers, then it gets a bit muddled.  And it's popular to have two!  But all were well behaved - I enjoyed seeing them almost as much as the horses.  Corgis are so popular with the horse-set here in the States and yet I didn't see one when I was there.  

The shopping was great but totally overwhelming for me.  I bought a Burghley vest and a leather coupler/leash for my JRT's.  The bacon sandwich was good but I don't QUITE get the fuss  - the Grassmere line was SO long! I'm afraid the bacon sandwich was edged out by the egg and smoked trout sandwich which was heaven.  

I'm forgetting tons of stuff, I know.  Everyone was truly nice and very helpful which made a bad situation much more tolerable.  Hubby says if I go next year he's staying home.


----------



## Rosiefan (29 September 2011)

So pleased to hear you got home safe and very glad the rotten accident didn't completely ruin your stay


----------



## Orangehorse (29 September 2011)

Really pleased to hear from you.  I was wondering if you made it to Burghley as I must have nearly passed you at Heathrow on my way to the USA.  What a terrible thing to happen to your husband, hope he makes a full recovery.
Glad you enjoyed Burghley -nothing quite like that house in the background!


----------



## kerilli (29 September 2011)

so glad to hear that you made it home safely (eventually) and that you had a great time. Burghley really is amazing, i've been going every year since i was a kid and it still awes me. Can't wait for next year.


----------



## alwaysbroke (29 September 2011)

So pleased you are home safe and sound, and that you enjoyed your 'enforced' stay Have been wondering how things panned out so really good to see your up date


----------



## Herts05 (29 September 2011)

Good to hear your update. I have to say I felt guilty when I read about your husband's accident as I think I was the one that suggested cycling around Rutland Water. (BTW - my husband and I did it this last Sunday and when we got to the Garden Centre I wondered if that was the spot where it happened).
Hope you make it again next year!


----------



## Honey08 (29 September 2011)

Lovely to hear your update.  Glad he recovered enough for you to do something.


----------



## PolarSkye (29 September 2011)

Wassail said:



			Well I'm finally home.  Whew. 

We split our time between Bridge Cottage in Woodnewton and Lily Pad Self-Catering cottages in Nassington for the last 3 weeks.  One weekend we stayed in a camper van because of two weddings in the area that booked everything up!  

We went to Oundle, Wadenhoe, Oakham, Fotheringhay, Wansford, Apethorpe, Uppingham, Stamford, Wells, Holkham and probably a few more.  We also got into Cambridge using the fabulous Park and Ride system.  We did take the train to London and used the Underground alot.  The latter was incredibly expensive but it was a big step up from our subway system.  

Hubby healed really fast and he could walk pretty well as long as we didn't set any land speed records so the public footpaths (LOVE THEM) were put to good use.  

I'm green with envy over the bridleway system.

We ate amazingly well at the village pubs.  The Falcon in Fotherinhay may be my favorite followed by the Kings Head in Apethorpe.  But all were good -with the exception of the Rose and Crown in Oundle.  

The best part of our enforced stay was we got to go cubbing with the Fitzwilliam Hunt for two Saturdays - just wow.  The second Saturday was at Milton Hall so we got to partake in the hunt breakfast too.  

OK - Burghley.  It was truly incredible- no doubt about it.  The crowds were bigger than Rolex so that was a new experience but we soon realized that all you had to do was wait at a jump until a rider came through, then everyone at the front would leave and by the next rider or two you would be at the front.  The course seemed slightly more compact than Rolex.

The one area in which I think Rolex tops out is their stadium.  Even the first row was slightly above the course so you have a good view, and the rows are better placed so you always have a good line of sight.  At Burghley I felt like I was sitting in a ditch comparatively - the first row was ground level and there was a #&^@$%@#&^ bar right in front of me - it was hard to see much.  And the awning doesn't cover the first row or two when it rains-ask me how I know this!  

British people sure do love their dogs-it was a real treat to see them all.  By my observations the spaniels are the most popular, then jack russells and other terriers, then it gets a bit muddled.  And it's popular to have two!  But all were well behaved - I enjoyed seeing them almost as much as the horses.  Corgis are so popular with the horse-set here in the States and yet I didn't see one when I was there.  

The shopping was great but totally overwhelming for me.  I bought a Burghley vest and a leather coupler/leash for my JRT's.  The bacon sandwich was good but I don't QUITE get the fuss  - the Grassmere line was SO long! I'm afraid the bacon sandwich was edged out by the egg and smoked trout sandwich which was heaven.  

I'm forgetting tons of stuff, I know.  Everyone was truly nice and very helpful which made a bad situation much more tolerable.  Hubby says if I go next year he's staying home. 

Click to expand...

I am so glad you had such a great time - despite all your trials and tribulations .

I'm with you on that flipping rail . . . I don't remember that from previous Burghleys but it sure made our front row seats (NOT under an awning) for the showjumping on Sunday just a little less exciting (although we were sitting in front of the royal box so most riders stopped to salute Princess Anne right in front of us which was pretty cool).

Interesting what you say about the jumps/track being bigger than Rolex . . . did you make it over to Cottesmore Leap?  Even my non horsey youngest daughter was horrified by that one.  

Interesting too what you said about the number of dogs . . . seems normal to me now and I must admit that we missed our Daisy (who we left at home with Fred and OH).  

I did look out for your Dad in the mobility scooter with the US flag . . . and we did have an American family join us briefly at a spot overlooking the anniversary water splash (we were sitting on the bank looking up towards the bridge) but it wasn't you guys.

Very jealous that you got to go cubbing - and with such a great hunt . . . our boy Kali would have loved to have gone with you (I'm not quite brave enough).

Well done for trying the bacon sandwich but tbh I don't blame you for preferring the smoked trout .

Can I just ask a cheeky q?  Where in the US are you from?  

P


----------



## angelish (29 September 2011)

Honey08 said:



			Lovely to hear your update.  Glad he recovered enough for you to do something.
		
Click to expand...

this


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (29 September 2011)

So pleased you had a good time even during your enforced stay It sounds like you packed in loads and got to see some great stuff - including the cubbing

I hope you come back again and enjoy it without a medical drama just sorry your OH wasn't able to make the most of the cycling


----------



## Wassail (29 September 2011)

Thank everyone.    Let's face it, there were worse places to be 'stuck' for a month.  We tried to appreciate all the area had to offer, which was plenty. 

I'm from the grand state of Pennsylvania.  I was born and raised in Philadelphia and now I live in Lancaster County, PA.  A large population of the Amish are here which makes it an interesting place to live. 

I did spend some time at Cottesmore Leap.  Man, that was not a jump you wanted to come to with your foot off the gas.  I saw some horses literally swim through it.    I loved the jump just before Anniversary Splash and the more galloping fences. I appreciate the technical combinations as much as the next person but for me the heart of cross country is watching a horse eat up the ground and fly over a fence.  Some horses looked mighty tired at the end and others (ahem, Gin and Juice) looked like they could do it again.  

Lenamore was SUCH a treat to watch - could he have any more charisma? And yay Boyd for a top ten finish!    

If there's interest I can post a sample of the gazillion facebook albums I have of Burghley.  

NO ONE should feel guilty about suggesting Rutland.  It was just by happenstance, it could have happened anywhere.  It was on 606, fairly close to Oakham.  There was a right turn (with Oakham behind you) at the intersection, but I don't know the name of the road.


----------



## dunkley (29 September 2011)

So pleased you finally got home safely, and got to see/do far more of the area than you thought you would!  Such a shame it was in somewhat trying circumstances, but every cloud..........
Milton Park is a brilliant place to hunt, riding and following by car.  Do let us know if you ever come back, either for Burghley or any of the other "biggies".  Who needs the English Tourist Board when you have HHO to point you in the right direction?


----------

